# elektrische Ankerwinde



## -Nasenmann- (30. Januar 2016)

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir ne e-ankerwinde zulegen soll,allerdings schreckt mich der Preis ein wenig ab.könnte man nicht auch einfach ne Seilwinde aus dem Forst/Kfz Bereich nehmen? Was spricht dafür? Was dagegen? Wo liegt der Haken? 
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*



-Nasenmann- schrieb:


> allerdings schreckt mich der Preis ein wenig ab.könnte man nicht auch einfach ne Seilwinde aus dem Forst/Kfz Bereich nehmen? Was spricht dafür? Was dagegen? Wo liegt der Haken?
> Danke für eure Hilfe!


Deine Fragen kann ich nicht beantworten, aber ist dein Boot und der Anker so groß das du eine Winde dafür brauchst?

Rein werfen, zurück setzen, fertig. 

Beim einholen ist es natürlich etwas einfacher, je nach Gewicht, aber beim auslegen des Ankerkers braucht man bestimmt um einiges länger. Ich habe keinen, aber so stelle ich mir das vor. Man muss den ja auch ablssen über die Winde.#c


----------



## Forester FXT (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Kann dir leider auch noch Nichts dazu sagen. Habe mir die Tage erst ein Boot mit Winde gekauft. Meine ist von Trust aus den USA mit 35 LB.

Soll wohl nur die Hälfte der Minnkota kosten und ist mit einer Funk und Fest FB.

Laut Vorbesitzer ist er Top zufrieden damit. 


Testen werde ich die aber erst im März können.


----------



## -Nasenmann- (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Ich finde ne Winde schon recht praktisch,grad wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.


----------



## FlitzeZett (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Gibt im Winter auf keine gefrorenen Finger


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Man muss den ja auch ablssen über die Winde.#c


 

Es gibt Winden mit nennen wir es mal "Freilauf"  Hebel umlegen und die Winde wird freigegeben und wird nicht über das Getriebe abgebremst.

Und ja man kann auch Forstwinden etc.dafür nutzen wenn man bißchen basteln kann,wichtig wäre nur das sie ein "Freilauf" besitzt,weil sonst dauert das runterlassen doch etwas länger bei tiefen gewässern..

#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Auf diesen Winden ist gedrehtes Drahtseil drauf,  was ohne Spannung irgendwann (das eine früher,  das andere später) gewunden wie ein Korkenzieher ist - fürs sichere Ankern kontraproduktiv..... und zudem wirds dir beim Ablassen dann das Boot verkratzen.


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Na ja das kann man ja gegen normales Seil austauschen.


----------



## cafabu (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Forstwinden und Salzwasser geht auf Dauer nicht gut.


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Rein werfen, zurück setzen, fertig.



Ich stelle mir das gerade am Walchensee vor. Für diejenigen die den See nicht kennen... Tiefe bis zu 50m :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Gegenfrage - muss es unbedingt elektrisch sein? 

Ansonsten könnte man doch eine Lier aus dem Segelsport nehmen - zwei Windungen drum und es lässt sich bequem ziehen....und auch mal zwischendurch absetzen. #h


----------



## Frank aus Lev (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir das gerade am Walchensee vor. Für diejenigen die den See nicht kennen... Tiefe bis zu 50m :m


Dann mußt du aber auch 500 Meter Leine bei haben wenn man es 100 Prozentig machen will.:q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

ich bin auch schon lange auf der Suche nach einer elektrischen Winde, befürchte aber auch das ich um die Winde von MinKota nicht drumrum kommen werde.
Es gab mal eine von "Fladen", sie ist aber ausverkauft.

Im Moment gibt es noch die hier, die scheint ähnlich der von Fladen zu sein.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Elektrische-...0ffaa6c&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=301198053612

Aber wie es halt mal so ist... Winde im Angebot, Geld aber im Moment anderweitig verplant.


----------



## Forester FXT (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Genau diese habe ich. Nur das ich noch eine FB dabei habe. Diese gibt es aber wohl nur in USA.


----------



## onky090 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Moin,Moin!
Die Winde wird nur von Fladen vertrieben. Ist ein Produkt aus dem Hause TRAC .Gibt es  bei VF-Angelsport.Das Teil ist der Minn Kota Winde überlegen und kostet nur die Hälfte.Die Fernbedienung gibt es in den Staaten bei ebay für ca 75€.

Gruß onky


----------

